# My recent Cruiser 5 acquisition!



## Ammoyankee (May 12, 2018)

I believe it’s an 84...


----------



## Schwinn1776 (May 12, 2018)

Super cool ride!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (May 12, 2018)

Super cool ride!


----------



## Oilit (May 12, 2018)

It looks like there's a date stamp on the head badge. I can't read it from the picture but the first three numbers should be between 001-365 for the day and the last digit should be the same as the last digit of the year, "4" for 1984 or "5" for 1985. Schwinn first started using head badge stamps in 1976, but continued using them up until at least 2000, going by the bikes I've seen. As long as you have the original badge, it's a good way to double check the date.


----------



## GTs58 (May 12, 2018)

Nice looking Cruiser. The added pieces are GT Approved.   Looking at the head tube joints and rear chain guard mounting you can tell it's an overseas production frame, 1986 or so model.


----------



## Ammoyankee (May 12, 2018)

Oilit said:


> It looks like there's a date stamp on the head badge. I can't read it from the picture but the first three numbers should be between 001-365 for the day and the last digit should be the same as the last digit of the year, "4" for 1984 or "5" for 1985. Schwinn first started using head badge stamps in 1976, but continued using them up until at least 2000, going by the bikes I've seen. As long as you have the original badge, it's a good way to double check the date.




Yes, the head badge is stamped 3474 and the SN under the bottom bracket is L841010580.  I was assuming it was a 1984...


----------



## GTs58 (May 12, 2018)

If the head badge is original and the build day was the 347th day of 84, the bike would have been a new 1985 model. Probably one of the first non Murray built Schwinn Cruisers?


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (May 12, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> If the head badge is original and the build day was the 347th day of 84, the bike would have been a new 1985 model. Probably one of the first non Murray built Schwinn Cruisers?



I have only ever seen those hanging type rear chainguard mounting tabs on non-US built bikes, but otherwise it has a lot of the same features as my 84, so I’d agree it’s and early 85 model. Super cool bike!


----------

